# i_heart_queso, siempre tan discreto



## Dudu678

Siempre tan discreto, nuestro queso ha llegado con paso lento pero firme a sus primeros 1000 mensajes.

Agradezco particularmente la actitud de ánimo con que nos trata, para que en lugar de avergonzarnos ante nuestros errores sintamos la necesidad de levantarnos y seguir caminando.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡Felicidades i_heart_queso (yo también) para tus 1000 mensajes!
Cristina


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones i heart queso!!* Y por favor, esta es la oportunidad de preguntarte (para los pobres angloignorantes como yo): "¿Qué significa tu nick?"


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Permítame de contestarte... I heart queso significa me gusta mucho el queso. Los anglohablantes dibujan un corazón -heart- cuando quieren decir "love" (por ejemplo I -heart- you=te quiero) y con el transcurso del tiempo, se utiliza "heart" para significar "querer"


----------



## Rayines

Cristina Moreno said:


> Permítame de contestarte... I heart queso significa me gusta mucho el queso. Los anglohablantes dibujan un corazón -heart- cuando quieren decir "love" (por ejemplo I -heart- you=te quiero) y con el transcurso del tiempo, se utiliza "heart" para significar "querer"


¡Muchas gracias, Cristina! Claro, en Argentina también se usa, pero sólo lo conocía con el dibujito (¡Qué poca imaginación la mía!)
Y disculpa I heart, la interferencia .


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades. Me encanta el nombre que usted se ha dado.


----------



## Eugin

Congratulations on your first milestone!!

Hope to see more of your posts coming!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## i heart queso

Aww!! Muchísimas gracias a todos, me habéis dado una sonrisa enorme.   Qué simpatía encuentro en este foro.  Espero poder contribuir mucho más en el futuro, lo que me es imposible en este momento con tan limitados conocimientos.  

Gracias a Dudu por abrirme el hilo. 

Y gracias a Cristina Moreno por explicar lo de mi nick en mi ausencia.

Sobre todo, ¡muchas gracias a todos por darme un modelo para seguir!  

Con mi paso lento pero firme espero llegar a los 2000 también.  Stay tuned


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas felicitaciones por tus primeros 1000 posts y que vengan muchos más.*​ 
*Con todo cariño, te mando este* *regalito* *que espero que te guste y mucho!!!*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## i heart queso

Jeje. Es mi paraíso, ¡¡por supuesto!!!

Muchas gracias Fernita.


----------



## polli

*FELICITACIONES !!!*
*también de mi parte*
*y que vengan muchísimos más*
​


----------

